# I am an idiot



## mrtonk (Oct 11, 2011)

So I've been flashing roms for about 8 months now. I wipe everything and flash the rom and setup my accounts and reinstall my apps with titanium pro. I then restored my sms messages and whatnot with my backup pro. Then, I hunt around for all the settings that I need to tweak. This took me comparatively a long time.

For the first time, I clicked on the feature "advanced restore" in clockworkmod recovery. After flashing a new rom, I went ahead and restored data only using this feature. When my new rom loaded, all of my apps, data, and accounts were there. I went 24 hours without a single problem.

I then flashed a new rom and get it again with the same perfect results. Is this how are all of you crack flashers have been doing it? Have I been doing it the hard way this entire time?

Can I do this between sense 2.1 and sense 3.0 roms?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

This works if the ROMs are very similar or have the same base. For example, coming from Slayher's CM7 to ThunderShed, I restored my data and was met with tons of force closes and random reboots. I don't recall the Sense ROMs I tried this with but it did work on a few of them. The only thing you can do really is just try restoring data and if it doesn't work, clear data and set it up how you normally would.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried to go about doing things that way when I was newly rooted, but the time saved from restoring data becomes time lost if you have to reflash. Additionally, it's not good to try and restore data into a rom you're unfamiliar with, as restoring data can cause issues that you might not be able to identify as strictly rom related, or as a result of a data restore. Do it if you think things will be fine, or from a rom into a reflash of the same, or from a rom into the update of that same rom, just keep in mind that restoring data can cause unexpected issues.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

if you want to go that route, just dont wipe data before you flash new rom, you're doing the same thing by restoring data after the fact


----------

